# Outdoor kennel question



## tjy52 (Oct 4, 2006)

Any suggestions for kennel dimensions for a 1 dog unit including some sort of shelter structure? Also, does anyone have a suggestion for a minimum fence height?


----------



## over_thaedge (Feb 4, 2008)

I would use a 10x10x6 setup .. of course it would all depend on your dog as well as far as the height. But myself I wouldnt use anything less then 6 feet for height.


----------



## bgblok68 (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah 6' should take care of most jumpers. If you got one that climbs you'll have to put a top on or something angled in or they can still climb out. A footer 3" x 18" has kept mine from digging out.


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

well I am building my own set up starting it in the spring... If you are building your own then I would measure the space you have and all that other stuff. I like the idea of building my own I have found out it is cheaper to do it by your self. I am using 6' in height. the 10x10 should do, that is what I think we are doing. I have to ask my mom she is the one putting it together


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I would say 10x10x6 minimum as I have my dogs in that now. If you are doing it for just one dog and have the room I would go 10x20x6, your dog will THANK YOU!!!! and it will be healthier environment and less boredom. Also if your dog house is at one end you could run a sheet of sheetmetal roofing accross the top of the kennel. They are only about $25 a sheet.

I forgot to mention that if you have any sort of local advertisment paper look in there. We bought three 10x10x6 kennels is very good shape for $100-$130 apiece. So for $250 you could have a nice 10x30! Less than the new price for a 10x10x6.


----------



## tjy52 (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks guys, that helps a lot. 

Could you explain the 3"X18" footer though?

Thanks again.


----------



## bgblok68 (Jan 4, 2008)

Where the kennel is going to be we took a Ditch Witch ( trencher) and dug a trench (footer) three inches wide and 18 inches deep. Lay out where the post go and set them. Pour the footer/trench with concrete. Now with the fence up the bottom of it will be on top of the concrete. If the dogs try to dig out they will have to dig a hole almost waist deep to get past the concrete and under it.


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

my friend has kennels set up the are 6ft in height 10ft long and about 5ft across. when he first told me the size i thought they were really small but when I went over there he has a lot of room for the dogs to just be in and he has the chain and dog houses outside in another part of the yard. Im thinking about using the same size on mine sense i have the house and chain set up so they won't be in there that long. My friend built his own set ups and he has like 4 next to each other with the cover on top he said he only ended up paying like 300 max for the whole set up cover and everything. That is why I decided to make my own but mine will cost more because we are doing the concrete thing.


----------



## K-O Player (Mar 26, 2008)

*another option*

I had to put a footer down along my gate because mine could dig just a lil bit then sqeeze out. Instead of renting a trencher and buying the bags of concrete I used a shovel and gathered together some old cinderblocks that werent being used and dug the trench and put the cinderblocks in and covered them back up to where they are ground level and I havent had a problem since. Although there is more work involved it is a cheap and effective way to get the same result espeicially of you just get the cinderblocks for free. if you look around im sure you could find what you need.


----------



## K-O Player (Mar 26, 2008)

*Ps*

you can also add fence to the bottom of the exsiting fence and bury it however deep you feel is necessary


----------



## dandre77 (Jun 20, 2007)

*Digging Blocker*

I too plan on building my kennel 10x10x6. A frind of mine dug a trench around his kennel 8 inches deep and stuck 2"x8" wood in the them and that stopped his dog from digging out. your dog would have to dig through the wood to get out and i dont see that happening.


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

also a very old thread


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

12x12x6 is a good sized kennel. I would add roofing to the kennel to prevent the dog from jumping over. I personally like kennels made by L Bar M Ranch. They make heavy duty dog kennels.


----------

